# expandable cutter head



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

i am thinking of getting a 4" - 6" expandable cutter head for my spartan 1065
i run 3/4" cable, it seem like a cool cutter wanted to get your thoughts.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Flyin Brian said:


> i am thinking of getting a 4" - 6" expandable cutter head for my spartan 1065
> i run 3/4" cable, it seem like a cool cutter wanted to get your thoughts.




I run the Eel 4x6 and no cable bit comes close (verified by camera) it does an excellent job of cleaning up.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)




----------

